# tank dividers



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

i just got a 20 gallon tank and i want to divide it into a bout 3 areas and keep betta in them
but i dont want them to be flaring at each other all the time can someone help me find a good thing to divide with
p.s. i want the water to flow throuh the areas


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

They make dividers that you can buy online or at pet stores. They are fairly cheap and I believe easier than ones you make yourself. They dont run too expensive either.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Buy the plastic needle point sheets from walmart and cut them to fit. I have them for my 2 1/2G tanks.


RC


----------

